# Climb on down into the whiskey barrel



## Shutterpug (Apr 16, 2017)

So for us drinkers here what's your favorite whiskey? Personally I'm still searching for mine but I know I prefer brown liquors. Tried vodka before but didn't have much flavor to me. I like a whiskey that fights.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello? *echoes*


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2017)

When I drank, prefered the type in a glass bottle.  

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 16, 2017)

Wine for me please.


----------



## baturn (Apr 16, 2017)

Crown Royal "Northern Harvest"


----------



## weepete (Apr 17, 2017)

Probably an Ardbeg Corryvreckan, but I'm partial to a Caol Isla 18 yr old and a Laphroig Select too.


----------



## Designer (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm not much of a whiskey aficionado, so no favorites.  I did try a couple of scotches on Saturday.  I liked them both.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 17, 2017)

Real Drinkers drink Scotch.   Whiskey is for amatures.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 17, 2017)

Gin and tonic with an olive is my favorite hard drink but if I want whiskey I like Canadian Mist.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 17, 2017)

My dear uncle Elijah's corn juice, chased with mountain spring water.  I can't tell you where to get it, 'cause you wouldn't be comin' back.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 17, 2017)

Lagavulin.
... if you want one that fights -> Nikka Gold & Gold Samurai \/ Japanese Blended Whisky

I actually have that bottle cap somewhere.


----------



## Juga (Apr 18, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Real Drinkers drink Scotch.   Whiskey is for amatures.



Isn't Scotch just malt whiskey distilled in Scotland? Personally, as a professional pirate, real drinkers prefer rum.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2017)

Juga said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Real Drinkers drink Scotch.   Whiskey is for amatures.
> ...



As Dan Ackroid would have said to you on SNL's Weekend Updates Point/Counter Point............................................

_"Joe, you ignorant slut!!!"_

_



_
Scotch must be made in a mannor as prescribed by Scottish Law to be called scotch and is made with barley.  

Whiskey these days is made with corn, although there are some makers that still use rye or wheat.  

As for Rum...........well that is for pirates alright,  If they sing and dance and come from Penzance.


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2017)

For bourbons, I like Maker's Mark if I'm drinking neat. For a Manhattan, I prefer something a bit more bitey, like Woodford Reserve. Of course, Manhattans were originally made with rye. Rittenhouse is a good standard rye. I'm also a big big fan of the Tuthilltown Hudson products:  Home  We actually bought a small barrel from them and make our own aged cocktails.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 18, 2017)

single malt scotch. 
blended is for rookies. 

except for crown royal. i kinda like that stuff.


----------



## kap55 (Apr 18, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> single malt scotch.
> blended is for rookies.
> 
> except for crown royal. i kinda like that stuff.



FWIW Crown Royal is rye (a very good rye).  Good single malt scotch is Glenlivet.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 18, 2017)

kap55 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > single malt scotch.
> ...


I prefer 20 year balvenie

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2017)

I like Scotches that are peaty and salty. Laphroaig comes to mind. Also, if you've never tried McCallan 18, then you haven't lived. Unfortunately, I see the price of a bottle has gone up over $200. I'll have to settle for the 12 until I can save up and splurge.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 18, 2017)

I like it better when someone else pays for it. I have a nice brother-in-law who has shared some pretty sweet pours with me, like Middleton Very Rare and Pappy.

When I'm buying, I tend to prefer barley, rye, and wheat whiskey to the ones made mostly with corn. Right now, my "rough day" pour is Stranahan's Diamond Peak, but I have some Angel's Envy and a bottle of Laphroaig depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> single malt scotch.
> blended is for rookies.
> 
> except for crown royal. i kinda like that stuff.


I kinda like kids too, but I don't want any of my own any more. 


kap55 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > single malt scotch.
> ...


Crown Royal is corn whiskey.  Crown Royal does make a rye called Crown Royal Rye.

If you want a very good, dark rich Scotch then try Talisker.  The 25 year old is outstanding, and pricey especially depending on the year you get.  My bottle is a 2007.  It was around $300 when I got it.  It has gone up since then.  This is obviously my good friends Scotch. 

For everyone else they get a Distillers edition. It runs around $100 a bottle. 

If you are feeling extravagant or happen to have an extra long Cuban dog turd to puff on you might look at a 1973 special edition bottle of  Talisker.  It's going for $4800.00 right now.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 18, 2017)

limr said:


> I like Scotches that are peaty and salty. Laphroaig comes to mind.



Ah, that stuff tastes like your sucking Glenlivet through a piece of charcoal !!! ... though not that bad after a while (bottle).

Hmm, now I feel like a glass of Scotch. Good thing my grocery store delivers alcohol ... hmm, Dalwhinnie, Oban, Glenmorangie ... hmm.


----------



## Destin (Apr 18, 2017)

I prefer bourbon to regular whiskey. 

For the cheap, big name stuff I really like Jim beam: red stag. I use it for mixed drinks a lot. 

If I'm sipping bourbon on the rocks, I really enjoy a local variety called "1 foot cock" as well as 1792.


----------



## weepete (Apr 18, 2017)

limr said:


> I like Scotches that are peaty and salty. Laphroaig comes to mind. Also, if you've never tried McCallan 18, then you haven't lived. Unfortunately, I see the price of a bottle has gone up over $200. I'll have to settle for the 12 until I can save up and splurge.



Aye, I'm totally with you on the salty peated whisky. Kilchomen is an interesting one if you like Islay whisky, all the peat, but very little iodene flavor that's typical of them. Ardbeg, Laphroig, Lagavulin, Caol Isla, Kilchomen are my favorite big peated ones (in order of most heavily peated first). Big Peat is a blended heavily peated whisky and quite nice but to my taste doesn't have the same kind of flavour profile as the malts, Smokehead is similar too. Talisker (from Skye) is also up there with the best IMO. Benromach gets an honarable mention in my book being an unusual peated Speyside giving a unique flavour. All worth trying. 

The absolute best whisky I've ever had was a 1980 24yr old sample bottle of Port Ellen. Dunno what it would go for now but my god it was a fine dram. Shame they mothballed that distillery.

to disagree on the McCallan though. I'd prefer a Glenmorangie or even an Old Poultney.

***
With bourbon I like mine in an old fashioned (cocktail). I'm not fussy about that. Rum, has got to be good old Sailor Jerry's.


----------



## jscraig07 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jameson Special Reserve (used to be 1780), or the Macallan 18 if I'm drinking Scotch. Or a glass of Goslings Black Seal rum when the pirate mood strikes. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 18, 2017)

Wait. You mean to tell me there are other ways to drink whiskey besides straight?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 18, 2017)

Single drop of water.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 18, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Single drop of water.


In exchange for your words of wisdom I shall give you some of my own. The root of the yellow water lilly can be boiled and eaten like a potato. Not sure if you have them up in Canaduck but we have them in the southern part of the U.S. They are ok to eat during winter, fall, and spring. Don't know about summer.


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2017)

weepete said:


> Aye, I'm totally with you on the salty peated whisky. Kilchomen is an interesting one if you like Islay whisky, all the peat, but very little iodene flavor that's typical of them. Ardbeg, Laphroig, Lagavulin, Caol Isla, Kilchomen are my favorite big peated ones (in order of most heavily peated first). Big Peat is a blended heavily peated whisky and quite nice but to my taste doesn't have the same kind of flavour profile as the malts, Smokehead is similar too. Talisker (from Skye) is also up there with the best IMO. Benromach gets an honarable mention in my book being an unusual peated Speyside giving a unique flavour. All worth trying.
> 
> The absolute best whisky I've ever had was a 1980 24yr old sample bottle of Port Ellen. Dunno what it would go for now but my god it was a fine dram. Shame they mothballed that distillery.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'll be getting myself a bottle of something this weekend 

Many moons ago, I visited the Edradour distillery outside of Pitlochry. It's been a while and I can't remember the exact characteristics of the Scotch, but I remember that I liked it  Here's a shot from the walking trail I took to the distillery:




Pitlochry by limrodrigues, on Flickr



jscraig07 said:


> Jameson Special Reserve (used to be 1780), or the Macallan 18 if I'm drinking Scotch. Or a glass of Goslings Black Seal rum when the pirate mood strikes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk



I am not a big fan of rum, but I do like Goslings. I tend to think of rum as a summer drink, so I usually drink it in a Dark n' Stormy, but have been known to drink it neat at times.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 19, 2017)

Whiskey is something I still haven't acquired a taste for. I just don't like it, but that's the case for most hard alcohol. 

I'm much more a fan of a good red wine. Cabernet is my favorite.


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Whiskey is something I still haven't acquired a taste for. I just don't like it, but that's the case for most hard alcohol.
> 
> I'm much more a fan of a good red wine. Cabernet is my favorite.



Ain't nothing wrong with wine  I prefer bold reds, like the Cabs or a good old vine Zin. A shiraz is tricky - I like the taste but for some reason, wines made with that grape tend to trigger headaches, especially those from Australia.

I realize that this is going to make me sound like a huge lush, but I enjoy wine and beer as well as a good cocktail made with hard liquor. They just serve different purposes for me.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 19, 2017)

Scotch used to be my choice of booze.  But I have evolved to vino.  I still have a beer or a whisky every now and then, but nothing mixed, except a Margarita on a hot day.  Gary makes his own orange liqueur which he blends into his snowball Margaritas and for his Sangria.  

But now he enjoys sipping wine a few days a week at dinner.  California makes some of the best wines in the world.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 19, 2017)

limr said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Whiskey is something I still haven't acquired a taste for. I just don't like it, but that's the case for most hard alcohol.
> ...


I looooove wine. There are some great vineyards in my area, and one of my favorite things to do is spend a Sunday visiting my favorite ones and wine tasting with friends. We always get a driver though, because by the time we hit the last vineyard (where they make brick oven pizza) we're pretty wine drunk.

Sometimes I like a fancy martini when I'm drinking at the bar, but for the most part I just stick to red wine.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 19, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...


@ Dan-

If you're ever in SoCal.  Hit me up.  We'll have some fun exploring my wine frig.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 19, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Dan will definitely do that!


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 19, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...


Good!  I'm a member of wineries from Sonoma to Paso to Temecula.  So there is a wide variety to choose from.


----------



## JPI (Apr 19, 2017)

Give me rum, two fingers of Flor de cana  12yo please


----------



## ittybittypilot (Apr 27, 2017)

weepete said:


> Probably an Ardbeg Corryvreckan, but I'm partial to a Caol Isla 18 yr old and a Laphroig Select too.


OMG you make me happy....Ardbeg is high on my list, and Caol Isla IS MY FAVORITE but it's so difficult to find.  

I otherwise gravitate to anything truly Scotch, aged, single malt...or some of the top shelf Kentuckys.


----------



## ittybittypilot (Apr 27, 2017)

Juga said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Real Drinkers drink Scotch.   Whiskey is for amatures.
> ...



yup


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2017)

Whiskey is an acquired taste, and it's all that acquiring that makes it interesting.


----------

